# My first teddy bear!!!



## coloradoemt (Feb 14, 2005)

Well in the last 36 years anyway!!! V-day gift from the wife.  :lol: 

http://www.vermonteddybear.com/firefighter.html


----------



## Jon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ohhh....how Cute.... :wub:  :wub:  :wub: 


Jon


(did I just say that????) :unsure:


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Feb 14 2005, 10:58 AM
> * Ohhh....how Cute.... :wub:  :wub:  :wub:
> 
> 
> ...


 Hurry up quick and edit!!!  :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 14, 2005)

LMAO. That's sweet though. I got my husband a big, gorgeous dragon for V-Day. (the kids have ripped up every bear I gave him)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 14 2005, 10:26 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 14 2005, 10:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Feb 14 2005, 10:58 AM
> * Ohhh....how Cute.... :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> 
> ...


Hurry up quick and edit!!!  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Too late.  :lol:


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 15, 2005)

My girl got me 3 dozen roses.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 15, 2005)

This was passed around at work today, but I don't have it with me.  I'll try and post as much as I can, though.


Jack wakes up this morning with a really bad hangover.  The first thing he sees is a couple of aspirin and a glass of water sitting next to the bed.  Then he sees a single red rose laying on the pillow next to him.  As he looks around the room, he observes that his clothes are all cleaned and pressed, and the room is spotless.

Jack takes the aspirin and goes to the bathroom where he sees that he has a really nasty black eye.  On the bathroom counter is a note that says, "Your breakfast is in the oven...I've gone shopping."

Jack heads to the kitchen, and sure enough there is a large breakfast of bacon, eggs, and toast.  Jack's son is also eating his breakfast, so Jack asks him what happened last night.

His son says, "Well, you came home drunk at about 3 A.M., puked in the hallway, and got the black eye when you ran into the door."

Jack asks, "But why was I given aspirin, a rose, my clothes cleaned and pressed, and my breakfast made?"

Jack's son says, "When mom tried to put you into the bed and take off your pants, you screamed, ' Knock if off, lady, I'm married!'"

Breakfast: $3.82
Clothes Cleaned & Pressed: $10.00
Single Red Rose: $1.50
Two Aspirin: $0.38

Saying the right thing at the right time...Priceless


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 15, 2005)

Lol, that's a good one!


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## MMiz (Feb 26, 2005)

ffemt8978,

I'm not sure how I missed this post, but that was great! LOL.


----------

